# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Macrorhabdus ornithogaster(Megabacteria) σε ζεμπράκι: για πάντα μόνο του;;;

## maritina

Γεια σας, το αρσενικό zebra finch μου διαγνώστηκε από πτηνίατρο με Macrorhabdus ornithogaster (Megabacteria) από την κουτσουλιά και έλαβε intraconazole και τώρα είναι μια χαρά, καθώς το αρχικό σύμπτωμα του ήταν η ληθαργικότητα, η οποία του πέρασε, ευτυχώς! 

Ο πτηνίατρος πρότεινε καραντίνα ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ για αυτό το πουλί, καθώς δεν υπάρχει ενδεδειγμένο φάρμακο που να θεραπεύει εντελώς. Ωστόσο φοβάμαι για την ποιότητα της ζωής του, μακριά από το άλλο ζεμπράκι που ήταν μαζί (το οποίο μάλλον δεν έχει macrorhabdus αλλά δεν μπορεί κανείς ποτέ να ξέρει σίγουρα). Άρα και τα δύο είναι καταδικασμένα να ζήσουν σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά εφ όρου ζωής;;;

Επειδή το ερώτημα είναι λίγο ηθικό και όχι ιατρικό, θα ήθελα γνώμες και αν έχει περάσει κάποιος κάτι παρόμοιο και πώς το χειρίστηκε. 

Επίσης, τί γνώμη έχετε να ελευθερώνω και τα δύο πουλιά, κάποιες ώρες μέσα στη μέρα, σε ασφαλές δωμάτιο, μιας και έτσι δεν κολλάει; 

Υ.Γ. Και τα δύο ζεμπράκια είναι αρσενικά, ωστόσο πολύ αγαπημένα.

----------


## dina13

Γεια σου Μαριτινα...Ειμαι καινουρια εδω!.Πιστευω οτι μπορω εστω και λιγο να σε βοηθησω .

Εγω στα παπαγαλακια μου εχω ενα κλουβι που μπορεις να βαλεις διαχωριστικο ετσι ωστε τα παπαγαλακια να ειναι στο ιδιο κλουβι και να βλεποντε απλα δεν θα μπορει να ειναι κοντα το ενα με το αλλο
Ομως τα δικα μου παπαγαλακια εχουν αυγα γιαυτο και εχω αυτο το κλουβι ...ετσι ωστε οταν τα πουλια βγουν απο την φωλια να τα χωρισω ...για να μην τα σκοτωσουν :: 
 ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑ 
Θελω ομωςνα ρωτησω κατι 
ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να βαλω την δικη μου αναρτηση

----------


## maritina

σε ευχαριστώ dina13! Πάτα στην κατηγορία που ταιριάζει η ερώτηση σου θεματικά, πάνω πάνω έχει με μπλε "Δημοσίευση νέου θέματος".

----------

